# Pre work out powder



## nightster (Sep 17, 2014)

Holy shit! I just took some pre workout powder called ‪#‎Shatter‬ SX-7 By Muscletech!!!! Wow!!!!!!!!!   Has anyone tried it yet?  I got it as a free sample at GNC.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 17, 2014)

If you weren't here for a while .....

Id say you were pitching us some new w.o crap

....stick to what works,  drol


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 18, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> If you weren't here for a while .....
> 
> Id say you were pitching us some new w.o crap
> 
> ....stick to what works,  drol




100 mg of drol will change your life.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 18, 2014)

nightster said:


> Holy shit! I just took some pre workout powder called ‪#‎Shatter‬ SX-7 By Muscletech!!!! Wow!!!!!!!!!   Has anyone tried it yet?  I got it as a free sample at GNC.



What pre workouts have you taken in the past. I haven't known muscle tech to ever have anything mind blowing. Not saying that it isn't.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 18, 2014)

Those otc supps gave me more sides than AAS.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 18, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Those otc supps gave me more sides than AAS.



Haha that's the truth!


----------



## nightster (Sep 18, 2014)

I used ja3d before the formula change,   not pitching, just trying to contribute to the page.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 18, 2014)

nightster said:


> I used ja3d before the formula change,   not pitching, just trying to contribute to the page.



Im sure you realize I was just ****ing with you.

Try it for a month. See how it goes.
Then...come back and say. 
You guys are right, nothing compared to drol.


----------



## 57muscle (Sep 19, 2014)

GAT Jet Fuse...


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 19, 2014)

Still running C4 on this end. Interested in Nightster's overall assessment.


----------



## nightster (Sep 21, 2014)

It was a free sample, I had the blue rasberry yesterday. Decent flavor and same pop..  I'm out of samples now, Im going to pick some up.   I did notice what felt like an elevated body temp.  I didnt measure it, but more of a feeling.   Didnt get shakey, but did have a hard time falling asleep last night


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 21, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> 100 mg of drol will change your life.


Yes, yes it will!  Of course now i know Halo is a game changer too.


----------

